# Building a rat cage...



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiya x3

If I were to build a rat cage, can anyone tell me the materials i need, a good starter (like a bookshelf? how would i build a cage with a bookshelf?)

and maybe instructions?

Also, I have an old guinea pig cage I could use, but the bars are spaced a little wide, and a rat could slip through them. Could I put some wire around it? 

any help would be appreciated xp


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

You'll have to dig threw a page or two, but there's some people who have posted their homemeade cages in here: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,5174.0.html

Here's a grotto type tutorial page: http://www.dapper.com.au/cagebuild.htm

Here's some more cage ideas, too: http://www.rmca.org/Articles/build.htm

You could modify with pig cage with some mesh of some sorts.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

When my female was little I didnt want to have her stay in an aquarium until she got bigger so I wrapped some wire around my cage so my two could be together. It was a pain to do and becasue it had to be cut to fit right it was sharp. I cut myself numerous times on it. (The rats did not) If its not temporary I would buy or build one.


----------

